# Weird lump found on the wing



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi I just discovered a sort or tumour or lump not surer how to call it on one Boo’s wings and it is quite big, I can’t believe I have to noticed it before, it hides well under feathers and she does not like being handled at all, she always been like that.

A bit of info about Boo:

She has broken wing, and the tumour is on that wing. She looks very healthy and so do the other 2 birds I have including her mate.She has heggs as sualy. I do let her sometimes in the garden to walk around and she enjoys pecking at things around, she also mingles sometimes with the garden pigeons so is not excluded she might of caught an illness.

I am taking her Monday to the vet, but I would like to know what people think on here. I do not want this bird poked with needles unnecessary, she is really skittish.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chris,

Best not to worry until the vet sees it.

Irakles (see Janet's thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23224&referrerid=560 ) still has the very peculiar wing lump two years on, but is otherwise healthy (although he will self harm every time I seak in to change their food and water).

Dagwood had a yellow lump that (as far as I remember) looked solid to me but turned out to be a cyst, it eventually disappeared and he is still healthy four years later!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is the lump hard or soft. Is it attached to the bone or skin? Did she ever have any injuries at that site?
It seems harmless but I think it is best to have it removed or at least taken a biopsy of it and have it examined under the microscope.

Reti


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi, thank you Cynthia for the link I did not made the connection with that post. I got to ask Janet now if it has grown over time or it stayed the same judging by the pictures I took. I emailed her earlier.

Hi Reti, the lump is hard and attached to the skin( I think 80% sure here) and is on the side with the broken wing. Seems like the sort of thing that if you cut the blood supply to it will fall off but I am not taking any chances, better leave it like this


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Chriss,
Here is a link to an intersting story about one of our member's feral flock pigeons.
It may or may not have any relation to what your pigeon has but worth the read.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/goliath-amp-kim-need-some-help-27152.html?highlight=Tumors

I agree, poking it with a needle or fooling with it at all would not be a good idea.

Cindy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

was her wing bloody when you found her??? how long ago??
looks like it could have been a compound fracture and that is callous over growth, or possibly a healed over abscess


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cindy, that is very interesting that link

Altgirl35, her wing was never bloody, I just found that growth, but could have been there for ages, unless you look under the feathers is impossible to feel it


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

Well that certainly wasn't there when she lived here so I'm sure it must have developed recently. Either that or it was very small and has grown over time.
She had lived at the 'sanctuary' for at least a year when I found her and so her wing injury dates back that far, so my guess is this isn't necessarily related to what ever happened to her wing.

The bird with the mystery lump on it's wing was a feral that funnily enough Boo lived with initially all that time ago, and that lump appeared and then disappeared almost as suddenly, so we never found out what caused that. She's since died. (more likely killed by a preditor attack in the aviary, so not as a result of illness).

Iraklis, who's with Cynthia now had two lumps appear on his wing, now I know that was as a result of an infection in the wound. These lumps eventually dislodged themselves and fell off. They were round smooth lumps, very much like hard puss under the skin.










Boo's lump is quite significant so I'm glad you're having it looked at. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Thinking about it more, I didn't handle her much as you say she isn't happy being picked up so I could well have missed it being there before.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hello, I have just take Boo to the vet. Poor little Boo panicked so much on the whole experience that started hyperventilating when she was examined but is all fine now as she is at home with Piggi. She is such a shy bird in unbelievable.

The vet though that the tumour should be left alone unless it starts growing bigger, she thinks it might be an ingrown feather. So time will tell and She will be under our watchful eye.

The vet said Boo is one healthy looking bird otherwise and has enough weight one and well kept.
This vet we have never meet before but she was very nice, she had a very good understanding of pigeons and how lovely they are. She also did not charged us a single penny either.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is good news. Sounds like you found a great vet.
I am curious if the lump will fall off eventually. Let us know.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Christina,

I'm glad you had a good visit and have found a nice vet, (even better she didn't charge you, that's amazing).

The vet who saw Iraklis also thought the lump could be a feather. As it was a large gaping wound he had, the feathers did start to re-grow from inside, so that was a possibility.
The vet was very tempted to cut it out but was worried it might set off a big bleed. I gave him Systemic Enzymes and it gradually dried up and came away, whether it was as a result of these I don't know for sure.
The second lump fell off when he was living with Maria, also on it's own accord, so hopefully Boo's might drop off aswell.

I'll be interested to hear how it goes.
Thanks for the update,

Janet


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Lumps on wing*

Did you guys ever find out what the lumps were? We (my wife and I), just rescued another little pij. I am guessing he was about 20 days old, and had to hand feed him for a while. He had fallen from under a highway overpass but was not injured that we could tell. He is now doing great and eats seeds and flies quite well. 

The thing is, he has a lump on one of his wing joints that looks just like the lump in these pics, only smaller. I noticed it about a week ago when he had less feathers and kept an eye on it since. My concern is that it seems larger now and so I have been trolling the Internet looking for answers. 

Any info would help. This weekend is labour day weekend so I will take him to the vet on Tuesday.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Diggy, since last time I have updated the lump has appeared 2 more times and every time after a course of antibiotics has entirely vanished. 

Last time it happened was 4 about months ago, after an year of absence the lump appeared out of a sudden and Boo started feeling ill so I gave her antibiotics , the lump fell out of the wing quickly. And the strange thing is that in the year of absence the area where that lump keeps appearing looked perfectly normal and even grew fathers in that place . So I am guessing perhaps is coming from some ware within the joints of the wing? I have no idea. All my other birds are healthy so it can’t be any illness trolling around . Is a complete mystery!

I gave Boo Baytril, which is an prescription antibiotic from the vet that I had remains.

I do not know what age your pigeon would be now, if they are too young I heard( not sure) that they do not respond well to antibiotics. Maybe getting some from your vet if it agrees it needs some might work with the lump. 
Or maybe the lump you bird has is really an ingrown feather that will fall off by itself. I don’t know, 
Does your bird looks and feels ill at the moment? 


Let me know haw what happends pls


----------

